# "Just a horse"



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

From time to time, people tell me, 
"lighten up, it's just a horse,"
or, "that's a lot of money for just a horse.”
They don't understand the distance traveled, 
the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a horse." 
Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a horse." 
Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a horse,"
but I did not once feel lonely. 
Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by
"just a horse,”
and in those days of darkness, 
the gentle touch of "just a horse" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.
If you too think it's "just a horse,"
then you will probably understand phrases like
"just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise." 
"Just a horse" brings into my life the very essence of
friendship, trust, and joy. 
"Just a horse" brings out the compassion and patience 
that make me a better person.
So for me, and people like me, it's not "just a horse," 
but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, 
the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. 
"Just a horse" brings out what's good in me
and distracts my thoughts away from myself
and the worries of the day. 
I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a horse," 
but the thing that gives me life and keeps me from being
"just a girl."


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

I love that saying!! I have it taped in my room above my desk!!  Thanks for posting it!


----------

